# Piping construction engineer jobs



## kesausin (Jul 27, 2010)

Dear All,

Can somebody please help me out to find jobs related to piping jobs. I am authorised to live and work in australia. I have experience related to refinery, petrochemical and power plant.

Regards
K7


----------



## december (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi @kesausin,

How was your jobhunting in Australia. My husband is also a Piping Design Engineer for 10 years here in the Philippines (he hasbeen deployed in different countries before by his company here in the Philippines) and we are planning to migrate there hoping that he can get a job. Are there available jobs for Piping Design Engineers there? Hope to hear from you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kesausin (Jul 27, 2010)

*Mrs*

Hi There,

Yes, Australia is great place to live and you can proceed with your plans. Presently, Oil & Gas market across the globe is in very bad state and Australia is also having issues. Please maintain sufficient financial balance prior to relocating. You cannot depend on Govt for financial aid for minimum of two years I think.Your husband needs to constantly check seek.com.au for job openings. Also, if he has got some reference here in Australia then I suppose getting a job should not be a problem. Queensland and Western Australia are the two states with Oil and Gas projects. Western Australia has big ongoing Oil & Gas projects. Mandatory requirements like White Card( Construction work), Driving licence, Medicare(Govt health card), private health insurance, Age proof card, Bank account etc should be completed upon reaching Australia.

Regards,
kesausin


----------



## december (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there again,

Thank you so much for that info. With the current situation there inAustralia, do you think this is not the best time to process our papers to migrate there? I believe we have to secure resident visa first before we can search for jobs. Would employers hire my husband though he has no experience working in Austria yet? It maybe too much to ask, how much is the salary for Piping Designers there currently?Thank you so much again.


----------

